# Is brewmate gone?



## Bridges

Does anyone know what has happened, I was just trying to see if it had been updated recently, and www.brewmate.net now heads off else where. It is the software I have used for all my AG brewing, and am looking at upgrading to a grainfather or braumeister and was wondering about settings and if they had up dated for 1V brew systems at all and it is now referring to a different site.

I must be getting old. Different and unusual scares and angers me...


----------



## dicko

No Bridges,

My copy of the software still works.

I have a Braumeister and I use the biab settings.

I mainly use Beersmith but because I have different size kegs IE 19 litre and 23 litre I use Brewmate for the 23 litre brews so that I am not confusing myself with two different sets of figures in Beersmith.

Cheers


----------



## dicko

I loaded it from my desktop link but I have now just tried googleing it on Firefox and it wont load :unsure:


----------



## bradsbrew

The brewmate link now goes to brewers friend. No mention of it on their facebook page though


----------



## shacked

I get redirected here: http://www.brewersfriend.com/windows/


----------



## Nibbo

shacked said:


> I get redirected here: http://www.brewersfriend.com/windows/


Scroll down...it looks like it's another version of Brewmate.


----------



## Bridges

I still have my copy too, just hadn't looked for an update for a while, and whereas brewmate was free brewers friend seems to be asking for a subscription.


----------



## Nibbo

Bridges said:


> I still have my copy too, just hadn't looked for an update for a while, and whereas brewmate was free brewers friend seems to be asking for a subscription.


I think it's still free. The subscription seems to be for cloud hosting for recipes.


----------



## dicko

For someone who wants to try the download it may work from here,

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Others/Miscellaneous/BrewMate.shtml

I tried to update it a few weeks ago and as far as I could tell there is no updates available.

I think it is currently version 1.26


----------



## DU99

had quick look at it,the grains are listed by country..no australian grains.opens brewmate files


----------



## Nibbo

Just had a quick play.
It's the same program with a few changes like DU99 mentioned.
There's also a few more tools/calculators then Brewmate has/had.


----------



## Nibbo

Just to add to my last post. Here's a screen shot of the "tools" list in Brewers Friend.


----------



## Yob

more of the global takover trend.. not saying it's a bad thing as long as it's supported and we have an avenue for feedback... but it aint a free tool now right?

wonder what BM sold for?


----------



## Nibbo

Still free...Paid nothing to download it.


----------



## timmi9191

When I downloaded, all the fermentables have an error in their values. For example they read 35 instead of 1035, gives a ridiculous OG reading


----------



## whitegoose

I'm confused... I've had BrewMate for ages... Has it been superseded? That screenshot of BrewersFriend looks identical - maybe I need to upgrade?


----------



## Nibbo

timmi9191 said:


> When I downloaded, all the fermentables have an error in their values. For example they read 35 instead of 1035, gives a ridiculous OG reading


I just tried it and I'm getting the same thing.


----------



## Bridges

I've had a look too and see no need to upgrade from brewmate myself. Just a shame that now some one some where is going to be looking for ways to get a return on their investment. If the product gets better all good, but I don't see it being any better for me at the minute. And the fact the posts above are reporting errors in it... Doesn't fill me with confidence.


----------



## malt and barley blues

Read the same discussion as this 10 days ago on an English site.


----------



## DU99

looked at their details and the company that owns it is in TEXAS.. :icon_offtopic:


----------



## sp0rk

Paging Austin...


----------



## wide eyed and legless

There are no new announcements from Brewer's Friend the last one was from Dec 2014 when they merged with BrewPrint, it's strange that the Poms knew about it 10 days ago.
Domain name not out of date but the owner Rob Hart is associated with 28 other domains so could it be the same owner?


----------



## Bribie G

I've switched to Brewers Friend since I got a tablet and can now use it in the office and out in the brewery. Cloud based so it's available on all my devices.
Theres a BF forum with an _Austin _as a contributor. :lol:

It opens all the BrewMate beer xml recipes nicely.

And you can add any Australian ingredients you like.. just do up a recipe adding "custom ingredients" as you go and they get saved to your ingredients list. Pays to spend an hour going through your BB, JW, etc malts and Aussie Hops (although most are now listed of course such as Galaxy). I just use the values on Ross's excellent lists in the CraftBrewer shop.

I've only just played with it.. It was $US 10 for the first year, well worth it for all the features.

I bought BeerSmith a couple of years ago but haven't used it in yonks, too hard to set up and for my purposes far too complex, I just need a simple recipe builder and record keeper to get me pointed in the right direction for a style, then like to get a bit creative on brewday.

Pity BrewMate didn't get updated over the last few years, but with Rob rarely if ever on the forum nowadays I guess he's moved onto pastures new, being obviously a creative and inventive guy.


----------



## Pogierob

http://brewmate.software.informer.com/download/


----------



## warra48

I normally use BeerSmith2 for my recipe design and record keeping, although I also have BrewMate installed.

Just did a test recipe design on BrewMate, and it worked fine for me. Have never run an update since I installed it ages ago, unless that happens automatically.


----------



## Camo6

So you have to subscribe annually to the new version? I paid $20 for Beersmith and maybe $8 for the phone app and it does everything I want plus more without any renewal fees. Geez I hate the way every bit of software nowadays tries to lock you in to a long term commitment.


----------



## Bribie G

Vast numbers of programs and apps nowadays are free but plague you with clickbait and ads, I don't mind paying ten bucks or whatever for something really useful. For example I pay thirty bucks a year for virus and malware protectors and never get any problems. Brewers Friend is a product and somebody has to get paid for it in the long run to keep it viable. Maybe if a few more people had sent Rob $20 (as I did, not skiting, just saying) then the program might have been expanded and updated a bit more frequently.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I still think they could both come under the same domain holder, Brewers Friend, Brewmate, pretty close.
If its worthwhile it is as Bribie says worth paying for and it is worthwhile.


----------



## Camo6

Don't get me wrong, I loved Brewmate so for its simplicity and ease of use and if I hadn't got my head around Beersmith I'd still be using it. It also sounds like it's made a few improvements which I'll have to check out. It's just I'd rather pay a one off fee than a yearly subscription for a beer recipe designer. Although it's a pretty trivial sum probably what irks me the most is that I'm not paying the developer for his hard work and support ( as I did for Brad Smith) but more likely that I'm paying someone who bought the rights to the software in an effort to capitalise off the strong network of existing users. But, meh, I guess it's just business on the interwebs.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

reckon I'll stick with the free version.


----------



## AHB_Admin

Sorry I missed this till now! 

Brewmate merged with Brewer's Friend. 

http://www.brewersfriend.com/2014/12/04/brewprint-com-and-brewersfriend-com-have-merged/

Before you're all "Global take over", it was me. Josh, the creator of BrewPrint is actually running Brewer's Friend. 

If you guys have any questions let me know.


----------



## mofox1

I'm amazed and offended that you think we could take a trivial event and go all mass hysteria on it... We're being repressed!



Also, cool. Can we get a linux version....? BrewMate is the only reason I fire up windows these days.


----------



## takai

Im on Brewers Friend, and quite like it. The interface for Beersmith just annoyed me too much.

As for subs, its a bit annoying but trivial in the long scheme.


----------



## mr_wibble

mofox1 said:


> Also, cool. Can we get a linux version....? BrewMate is the only reason I fire up windows these days.


BrewMate works 99% ok under Linux if you run it with "wine" - https://www.winehq.org/
Although I really only use BeerSmith2 which has a native linux version.


----------



## Dave70

After having issues with installation I found this link works on my windows 7 computer. Thats right WINDOWS 7..
There. I said it..

http://www.brewersfriend.com/windows/


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Nah the grain calcs are out of whack. Can be fixed manually but F-that. Ive gone to beersmith!


----------



## Dave70

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Nah the grain calcs are out of whack. Can be fixed manually but F-that. Ive gone to beersmith!


The whole things gone to fcuking cock..

Apparently 100g of Warrior for 60min yields a IUB of of 19.1 in a 23L batch. What a pity. Was a great little program.


----------



## Dave70

Downloaded the 21 trial version of beersmith. I assume there must be some way to set the default modes to metric rather than Victorian imperial?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'm sticking with the old version of Brewmate. It works. Got the install file saved so no dramas here!


----------



## Dave70

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm sticking with the old version of Brewmate. It works. Got the install file saved so no dramas here!


Yeah. I've still got the old versions on my home computers. But thats no good to me at work..


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I installed it into a shared dropbox folder that I can access from work and at home, win7 etc, all settings/recipes sync, works like a dream


----------



## mosto

Dave70 said:


> The whole things gone to fcuking cock..
> 
> Apparently 100g of Warrior for 60min yields a IUB of of 19.1 in a 23L batch. What a pity. Was a great little program.


Sure you didn't put in 10g by mistake? I just put in 100g @ 60 min and it spat out 191 IBU's.

As I said in another thread, I played with the trial version on the phone for a while before paying the annual subscription. Ran with it solely for my last brew day and was very happy with it. I was initially a little put out that I had to pay for something I previously used for free, however I never sent the author of Brewmate any cash so I can't complain.


----------



## Dave70

Nope.
And check out the ABV. Thats some kickarse efficiency right there.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Dave70 said:


> Downloaded the 21 trial version of beersmith. I assume there must be some way to set the default modes to metric rather than Victorian imperial?


Yeah mate in the main settings you can set all your parameters. It's not the most intuitive but it has heaps more settings/control over brewmate


----------



## mosto

Dave70 said:


> Nope.
> And check out the ABV. Thats some kickarse efficiency right there.


Yeah, that's weird. I was using the web interface, looks like you've got an actual application which I haven't used (well, I used the BrewMate one but not the Brewer's Friend one).

Looks like a formulation error in the programming of the Windows application somewhere. The web interface and iOS app seem to calculate IBU's ok.


----------



## stewy

Dave70 said:


> Nope.
> And check out the ABV. Thats some kickarse efficiency right there.


Thinking of putting this one down tomorrow. 
Great value booze for buck


----------



## Mr B

I just downloaded brewers friend onto a new pc, have used brewmate for a couple of years.

Calcs are COMPLETELY up the shit. Its useless.

Anyone found a fix?

Mmmm off to search the bin on the old pc to see if I still have the brewmate install file, otherwise it seems that beersmith will be needed.


----------



## Benn

Try turning it off and then turning it on again


----------



## Bribie G

When using BrewMate I often print out a recipe sheet from the "export to HTML" feature that puts up a nice sheet like this with a piccie of the beer glass:




However it doesn't do this any more, the picture comes up as a broken link.

Looking at the HTML code it's obvious that the picture was served externally, never realised that, I always assumed that the colour of the beer glass was calculated within the program on your machine, not externally. So there doesn't seem to be any server now that can give you "BeerGlass-3 or 4 or 5 etc" to show you the colour of the beer.

<body>
<table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tr>
<td width="450">
<h1><b>Aussie Lager</b></h1>
<h2>Australian Premium Lager</h2>
</td>
<td><img src="http://www.brewmate.net/BeerGlass/BeerGlass_3.gif" width="120" height="150"></td> ************
</tr>
</table>
<hr><span style="font-weight:bold">Recipe Specs</span><BR><table width="600" border="0">
<tr style="background-color:#D3D3D3">
<td width="110">Original Gravity</td>


edit: when I posted this I see it came up as a clickable link. Click it and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## goid

Mr B said:


> I just downloaded brewers friend onto a new pc, have used brewmate for a couple of years.
> 
> Calcs are COMPLETELY up the shit. Its useless.
> 
> Anyone found a fix?
> 
> Mmmm off to search the bin on the old pc to see if I still have the brewmate install file, otherwise it seems that beersmith will be needed.


You only need to copy the brew mate folder around. No need for the installation package.


----------



## Yob

Mr B said:


> I just downloaded brewers friend onto a new pc, have used brewmate for a couple of years.
> 
> Calcs are COMPLETELY up the shit. Its useless.
> 
> Anyone found a fix?
> 
> Mmmm off to search the bin on the old pc to see if I still have the brewmate install file, otherwise it seems that beersmith will be needed.


I've got bunches of the old exe files if you want them let me know. I'll we-tranfer to your email addie


----------



## bradsbrew

So much better to have brewmate back again on the new pc. Might even go back to making recipes before i start brewing.


----------



## Yob

bradsbrew said:


> So much better to have brewmate back again on the new pc. Might even go back to making recipes before i start brewing.


no you wont :lol:


----------



## Mr B

Thanks all for the above - especially Yob, great offer (but with no negative connotations on the rest of the replies, all are fantastic. Of course an offer to wash my car may be viewed favorably).

So......


I found the old install file and have loaded that.

The problem with Brewers friend is that the grain potential extract figures are incorrect. They are listed as e.g. "37" where this should be "1.037". A manual edit/update fixes this. There are a shitload of grains, all (to me) listed a little confusingly by country of origin, with Australia (e.g. Joe White) not featuring. However, this is fixable.

The calculations (esp for bitterness) are slightly different. Probably not a biggie either way.

The program does appear to be cloud based. I can only find a shortcut on my new machine, and not an actual folder to put my old recipes into. Nor an import function.

Bit of a hassle, but really I guess it is a great program and is free. And a little extra functionality in the new version.

Edit - Recipes etc are stored on the machine - but buried deeeep down in the system. C/brewmate/recipes was a little easier. Suppose I could change it.


----------



## timmi9191

Yob said:


> I've got bunches of the old exe files if you want them let me know. I'll we-tranfer to your email addie



Changed PCs - are you able to send the exe my way yob?


----------



## timmi9191

ignore that pal. found a link here

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Others/Miscellaneous/BrewMate.shtml#download


----------



## Rod

I have been using brewmate for years

looked at this topic and thought I should back up my brewmate files

hit the backup files and settings button and did not notice the .zip file type

now cannot view my recipes in brewmate

the saved file is there

do I need to buy the unzip programme of is there a cheapy or a free programme


----------



## Mardoo

Plenty of free ones. Just search for free unzip software no malware


----------



## rbtmc

Somebody please upload a copy of Brewmate? I want to go back to being able to select Aussie grains, kthx


----------



## yum beer

Brewmate has been crahing radomly for about 12 months. Today it failed.
It will not work, downlaoded a new copy, same problem.
Appears they may have finally pulled the plug.
I still have all my recipes, if any one knows a way to access it I would love to know but assume the owners have put up a block.
May need to go beersmith.


----------



## Yob

my V1.26 still fires up OK.. not that I use it often but thought I'd check for you..


----------



## timmi9191

V1.26 still working here also.

Still available here http://www.softpedia.com/get/Others/Miscellaneous/BrewMate.shtml#download


----------



## GibboQLD

Bribie G said:


> When using BrewMate I often print out a recipe sheet from the "export to HTML" feature that puts up a nice sheet like this with a piccie of the beer glass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hop to the thief.jpg
> 
> However it doesn't do this any more, the picture comes up as a broken link.


Given the age of your post, I'm guessing it's not an issue anymore, but I'm pretty sure I've got a copy of those gifs if you still need them. You could just throw them into a file in your recipes folder, then edit the HTML file(s) and change the hyperlink to a relative local path.



yum beer said:


> Brewmate has been crahing radomly for about 12 months. Today it failed.
> It will not work, downlaoded a new copy, same problem.


Do you get an error or does it just crash? I downloaded and installed v1.26 today and it seems to run fine, though admittedly I disabled 'Check for Updates' when it first started up.

You could maybe try adding a line to your hosts file to stop it trying to "dial home" when it starts up, but I'm not sure how effective that would be.


----------



## Bridges

V1.26 still going strong here.


----------

